# Utilización de protocolo RS422



## Eneraldo (Jun 13, 2008)

Buen día a todos.
Mi inquietud es la siguiente. Estoy manejando unos domos PTZ o cámaras móviles a través de un distribuidor de lazos RS422, pero solo tengo dos hilos y la tierra los cuales estan así: Tx- Con Rx- y Tx+ con R+. Solo necesito comunicación hacia el domo para comandarlo.
La duda es si es necesario utilizar los 4 hilos obligatoriamente por cuestiones de protoloco o si se puede utilzar dos hilos como lo mencione anteriormente?. Si solo utilizo dos hilos que problema se presenta?


Gracias


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 15, 2008)

A ver si entiendo, tenés comunicación RS422 de una sola línea (1 solo par), pero no entiendo bien que es lo que querés lograr.
En RS422 tené en cuenta que hay un solo transmisor y hasta 32 receptores, si querés transmitir en ambos sentidos vas a tener que cambiar a RS485 (para usar un solo par), o agregar un par más para implementar comunicación en el otro sentido.


----------



## Eneraldo (Jun 17, 2008)

Ardongan pasa lo siguiente. El distribuidor del lazos maneja 422. Pero para la instalación del sistema de CCTV en cuanto al bus de datos del PTZ instalaron un cable de dos hilos más la tierra. Entonces solo utilice el protocolo en una sola dirección. Lo que sucede es que algunos domos estan fallando y mi pregunta es si es necesario los 4 hilos o no pasa nada si solo Tx en una sola dirección. Realmente hay bastante cable tendido lo cual representa dinero y tiempo en recablear.


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 18, 2008)

Estuve buscando información sobre domos PTZ pero la información técnica es muy escasa, o no la he sabido encontrar.
No me atrevo a decirte una cosa u otra, seguro que eso lo utilizás con un software específico y un cambio en hardware también requerirá un cambio en software.
Si actualmente solo están utilizando una dirección de comunicación (hacia el domo) y empezaron a fallar (y antes andaban bien), tal vez instalaron algo eléctrico que mete ruido en la comunicación hacia los domos. Una cosa sencilla sería bajar la velocidad de comunicación a la estrictamente necesaria (para hacerlo más inmune al ruido externo). Chequear conexiones me imagino ya lo habrán hecho. Podrías chequear la forma de onda a la entrada del domo si tenés un osciloscopio y ver si se aparte mucho de una onda cuadrada/rectangular o si tiene mucho ruido montado. También puede ser que le estén conectando al RS422 más cámaras de las que puede soportar (me imagino que esa es la función del distribuidor de lazos, aumentar el número de cámaras y proveer una comunicación de mayor velocidad hacia la PC o equipo de contrrol).
Bueno, mis conocimientos llegan hasta ahí, muy básico lo mio, jeje.
Saludos


----------



## Leffak (Oct 12, 2009)

¿Hola, disculpen las molestias, pero podrian decirme como comunicar dos PICs por cable a 80m de distancia?

Ya que el rs232 no me da tanto y por ahi leí que el rs485 es halfduplex y ahora que el rs422 igual y no se que hacer.

Gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 12, 2009)

Si necesitas full duplex entonces solo añade otro par de RS485 o de RS422.... en lo personal prefiero el RS485 pero en realidad casi son lo mismo...


----------



## zidaemon (Oct 21, 2010)

Respecto a las camaras moviles, he de decirte que a mi experiencia en los domos pelco Spectra, estos solo requieren dos cables conectados al RX+/- para comandarlos. Ahora bien la comunicacino bidireccional no es necesaria para su funcionamiento, checa el cable que estas utilizando.

Respecto al manejo del pic, yo hice un sistema basado en 485 para los trenes de mexico, funciona muy bien y tiene aproximadamente casi un kilometro de punto a punto con 11 dispositivos conectados al bus. Su protocolo es mas complejo que el de un 422 pero ahorras clable bien lo vale.


----------

